# Turquoise jewel



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

hi all. *** done a ton of looking into sexing these and all ifind is almost impossible, although *** read of some people being able too. thought maybe you could help? thnx

Oh yea, just curious cause the bigger one is constantly chasing and bumping the other, no fin damage though, no real sign of violence. had blue gouramis with them and had to move them cause they got their fins ripped up.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Those look like red jewels to me, same colouration and speckels as mine. They are either juvies or stressed as they are quite pale.

They are very aggressive as they get older. My bf had one in his 450L tank with his JD's and Oscar. Oscar was fine but the jewel was determined to have a go at the JD's and in the end the jewel lost the battle.

My one is te boss of the tank. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Not red jewels...not brown enough....as for sex...they look to be both males which is probably why they are chasing eachother....the gouramis probably acted as good dithers...if you are keeping both males id add some Giant danios or another fish for them to focus their attention on instead of eachother


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

How big are they?

How long have they been in the tank?

Try taking a pic with out the flash.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

they are about 2.5 - 3.5 and have been in there just about 2 wks


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

so if i go to my lfs what would i look for to identify a female? any ideas? thanx for the info ill try to get pics with no flash


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is a male. Its all to do with the head. I think male is steaper.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the female has a steep head where the males is more slnted and long....the females are usually less covered in spots and will not grow as big as males by an inch or two


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

if anyone has pics of male and female that would be great


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

bigcatsrus said:


> Mine is a male. Its all to do with the head. I think male is steaper.


I'm confused... :-? define the difference for me please! 
 wayne


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Fishface57 said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is a male. Its all to do with the head. I think male is steaper.
> ...


I got mixed up with the head, note how I say think  . I was told mine is a male by a member on here.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

dirtydutch4x said:


> if anyone has pics of male and female that would be great


Try looking for Jewels in the profile section. Should be some pics there.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

tried the profiles and they only have a pic of adult male. i was hoping that someone on here had a male and female that i could look at. went and got one that had the slight diff in the head and no luck, they locked up almost immediatly and within 20 mins was hiding in the top corner and would not move.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to say i don't believe the shape of the head is a sure way to sex jewels.Ihave a breeding pair of red jewels and they're heads are shaped the same.When i sex them i look at the tails mainly.The female will have little spangles just mainly on the top portion of the tail and a colorful line right on the very edge of the tail fin that runs only halfway or less on the top portion of the tail.The female is also more yellowish-orange rather than red with less blue spangles on her body and is also smaller in size than the male.The males whole tail is red with blue spangles.The male is red.sometimes darker red but when in breeding mode he becomes real bright red from nose to tip of tail and his body is loaded with alot of blue spangles all the time and his whole tail is just as colorful as his body. I'll try to post a pic of mine.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

is the female in anyones opinion ever the aggressor and more dominant?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i found my female to be way more agressive with guarding the fry than the male ever was


----------

